# Manager....strano.



## Tebe (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non ho dormito molto stanotte. Continuavo a svegliarmi. Sono nervosa. La casa è un casino. Io sono stravolta di stanchezza e preoccupazioni.
E' stato messo in vendita il flap e sto aspettando alcune risposte importanti.
Incrocio le dita.
Certo. nella migliore nelle ipotesi  ci perdo quasi tutto, ma almeno vado a pari.
Sempre meglio, molto meglio, che chiudere con tutto sul groppone.

La mia voglia di scopare aumenta. Sono aggressiva con Mattia. Non me lo da. E' stanco e preoccupato.
Ok, solita solfa.
Ma io. Ho voglia. Di. Scopare.
Tipo cura detossinante. Minchia non ci sto dentro.
Mi sveglio di notte e mi trasformo nel vampiro tutto sesso e lui manco si sveglia. Scoparsi un cadavere sarebbe più partecipativo.

All'una ieri sera ho mandato una mail a Man.
Stavo curando le orchidee e mi è venuto in mente che a lui non rifioriscono pur curandole come un pazzo ma non mi aveva mai parlato di sbalzo termico.

_ma tu glielo fai fare lo sbalzo termico alle orchidee? E' basilare, insieme alla luce. Il resto può anche non esserci, concime, rinvaso._
Gli ho spiegato un pò come farlo fare in modo naturale e poi ho chiuso.
Una mera mail verde, senza cretinate o robe stupide, perchè davvero avevo in mente solo le sue orchidee. Lo faccio con tutte le amichette verdi di mandare mail alle ore più strane se mi viene in mente qualcosa.

Mi sono alzata tardissimo e ho litigato con Mattia subito alle otto.
Per una minchiata ma lui in questo periodo manipola molto la realtà con me, mi attacca in maniera stupida e quando lo riporto ai fatti la butta in cagnara, quindi a me parte l'embolo cattivo e comincio, senza scompormi, a massacrarlo.

Sono andata in ufficio a finire delle cose, avevo già il dente da vampiro a prescindere.
nemmeno raggio di sole ha saputo risollevarmi il morale.
-Solito Tebe?-
-Si...anzi no. caffè doppio. Sto morendo di sonno.-
-Nottatona?-
-Macchè. Lo zero assoluto.-
-Tebe adesso mi incazzo. Ci sono io a disposizione e scusa se è poco. Non per dire ma potresti essere mia mamma eppure ti sto ofrendo il mio corpo, puoi farne cosa vuoi, dai Tebe stai _trà_, non sono per niente da buttare via e poi ho la potenza e non mi offendo certo se mi insegni. garantisco notte intera. Come vuoi e quanto vuoi.-
Sono rimasta a fissarlo qualche istante e.
Si. Mi sono immaginata con Raggio in motel.
Un corpo di 22 anni bello sodo. E lui. Lui davvero notevole.
Giovane. Potente. Una bella ripassata proprio. Un divertimento global. 
Sesso. Sesso. Sesso. 
-Allora tebe?-
-Mi sento lusingata dalla tua offerta, davvero raggio,  ma per me una bella ripassata è anche qualcosa che coinvolge la testa, non mi basta la sola motivazione ormonale per scopare. nel senso che tu, pur essendo un gran bel vedere, non mi ecciti. La mia guest star in questo istante pensando a me e te in un motel a fare di tutto e di più....è come il deserto. Arida. Mi spiace raggio....non s'ha da fare.-
Mi ha guardato ed è scoppiato a ridere dicendo -A me invece l'idea di essere con te in un motel mi ha fatto venire il _fratello_ duro. Ma duro.-

Che meraviglia questi discorsi  quando ho l'ormone a palla e sono in modalità crotalo.

Alle undici ricevo una mail da Manager.

_Ottimo consiglio, in effetti lo sbalzo termico non l'hanno mai fatto. Attendo istruzoni per la primavera.
bei tempi quando all una di notte mi scrivevi tutt'altro..._

leggendo ho riso.

_ammetto di non averli avuti mentre ti scrivevo, ero totalmente concentrata sul verde,ma in questo momento li ho.
E' un pò che..._

_Oggi ti sei salvata solo perchè ci sono delle persone in ferie e non posso assentarmi nemmeno per un ora. E comunque sono solo due settimane.

Due settimane? Forse per te e qualcun altra, ma non per me e te.
Credo che siano passate BEN più di due settimane dall'ultima volta che.
Se non fosse così vuol dire che la tua prestazione è stata da dimenticare in toto._

_Foerse ho una calo di memoria.  Comunque non devi dimenticarti i doveri coniugali.  Visto l'uomo che hai al fianco, direi che è scatenato!!!!! _(madonna ha ricominciato con i punti esclamativi)
Quando parla di mattia in merito al sesso con me mi sento...che mi chiudo. Ho una sensazione di "fastidio". fastidio perchè io a lui non chiedo nulla di sua moglie, non la nonimo, non so nemmeno come si chiama, quanti anni ha o qualsiasi cosa. Nulla.
manager invece chiede. Non spesso, assolutamente no, ma ogni tanto...

_Non sono io che manco ai doveri coniugali è lui. Non è mai stato molto interessato al sesso, già sapevo. Nulla di nuovo. Lo sa anche tutto l'ufficio e sai anche che si ironizza molto
_
 La sua risposta mi ha stupita.

_Anche mi moglie dice esattamente le stesse parole. Rivolto a me._

Già una volta aveva raccontato, scherzando in una riunione, che sua moglie lo sgridava per il pochissimo sesso che facevano...insomma... ma invece adesso, leggendola, un altro valore.
Non più in clima da scherzo goliardico. ma io e lui. In mail.
Ho pensato che mi volesse dire qualcosa, tra le righe. Ma non capivo cosa.
Non era necessaria, secondo me, questa confidenza. perchè messa così l'ho percepita proprio come una confidenza, un mettermi al corrente di...cosa?
Che non scopa con sua moglie? Embè? Che mi frega? Anzi, la cosa mi preoccupa se devo dirla proprio tutta. 

Ero a disagio. Leggere _moglie_ mi ha fatto andare il sangue al naso.
Ho risposto sul generico, con una punzecchiatura.

_ma anche tu sei sempre stato poco interessato al sesso come mattia? Alla fine non è tanto strano.
Trovo più strano non essere interessati ma avere un "_amante".

Sinceramente pensavo non mi rispondesse.  Più che altro per l'ultima frase.
E invece ha risposto.
Questo

_la convivenza, per me, ammazza il sesso._


Non gli ho più risposto.
E non lo farò.
Questo scambio di mail non mi è piaciuto.





Chiedo. Sono io che sto pensando male?
Visto che sono in periodo_ irritoso_ magari ci sta.
Mi faccio i film.
E che film.

Mai un porno però. Mai.
Tutti drammoni di sta minchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2012)

Orchidee. Se non sentono lo sbalzo termico non capiscono che arriva l'inverno... quindi non capiscono dopo che l'inverno è finito e non rifioriscono. L'orchidea è la pianta più intelligente che c'è in natura ma... se tu la inganni... perchè le nascondi che è arrivato l'inverno, lei poverina continua ad aspettarlo. Mette su foglie e radici ma... niente fiori, nessun ramo parte verso l'alto, nessun bocciolo, nessun fiore... ma la colpa è la nostra, che abbiamo sottovalutato le sue aspettative.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non vedo nulla di strano in Man.
Scusa, quando tu ti senti di fare confidenze e coccole le fai e ti aspetti/speri che lui non ci veda nulla di strano dietro, nessun doppio o triplo senso.
Magari è così pure per lui no?
Gli è venuto in mente e l'ha detto.

Poi, può non piacere quello che ha detto.
A me per esempio irrita quando qualcuno mi dice che una certa cosa cambierà di intensità col tempo, che abbia ragione o torto.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2012)

sei torda..fagiana o tonta??...mi meraviglio di te...ovvio che e'geloso del sesso che fai con Mattia..e il messaggio che manda e'chiarissimo'''io a casa non faccio piu'niente ,perche' ti penso sempre...''levati il prosciutto dagli occhi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57;bt6299 ha detto:
			
		

> sei torda..fagiana o tonta??...mi meraviglio di te...ovvio che e'geloso del sesso che fai con Mattia..e il messaggio che manda e'chiarissimo'''io a casa non faccio piu'niente ,perche' ti penso sempre...''levati il prosciutto dagli occhi.


Secondo me leggi un altro blog.....


----------



## erab (29 Ottobre 2012)

Già mi espressi.
In più di una occasione.
Ma non fui ascoltato.
Perciò ora taccio.




Mi limito al mio consueto ... :blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Eliade (29 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6301 ha detto:
			
		

> Già mi espressi.
> In più di una occasione.
> Ma non fui ascoltato.
> Perciò ora taccio.
> ...


mi limito a quotarti...e aggiungo. :blu::blu::blu:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla;bt6300 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo me leggi un altro blog.....



no mia cara..e'vero che ne leggo 1 su 1000..e che non vivo qua'dentro...pero'lei stessa lo scrive....poi se sei bastian contrario.amen.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57;bt6303 ha detto:
			
		

> no mia cara..e'vero che ne leggo 1 su 1000..e che non vivo qua'dentro...pero'lei stessa lo scrive....poi se sei bastian contrario.amen.


No non sono bastian contrario.
Il fatto che lui faccia battute su quanto lei faccia sesso con Mattia, può risultare sgradevole ma sicuramente per me non è sinonimo di gelosia


----------

